# Lowered B1s?



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Was hoping to see some pics of lowered Dasher wagons if anyone has any.
If all goes as planned I will be picking up a very cool silver Dasher wagon in a couple of weeks.
Really looking forward to it. Sorry I dont have any pics right now but it looks pretty great. Its an 1981 diesel and already has a 5 speed in it as well.
So hoping to see some nice pics of wagons if anyone can post some up.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Lowered B1s? (deathhare.)*

Nothing, eh?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You will have an easy time lowering the front of any Dasher (same springs as the A2).... I'd love to see what and how you lower the rear


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Lowered B1s? (deathhare.)*

I guess ill have to check it out.
I have seen a very lowered Dasher in Atlanta so I guess it can be done. 
Dont know what they did.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sumptin custom... there is zilch available in the aftermarket meant for Dashers, we just get lucky that the front springs happen to be the same as as the A2


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_sumptin custom... there is zilch available in the aftermarket meant for Dashers, we just get lucky that the front springs happen to be the same as as the A2

Oh ok...so you're just saying that aftermarket springs arent available?
I thought maybe it was some odd engineering that made lowering the rear difficult.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nope... actually, my Dasher *is* lowered... you wouldn't believe it from the pictures








the Wagon and Sedan have different rear suspensions, so take it for what its worth, I have Volvo 750 Wagon rear springs to match my generic Golf front lowering springs.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Yeah springs from other cars seem like a good way to go.
Just finding shorter ones that will work is difficult, I suppose.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (deathhare.)*

I plan on slamming my wagon eventually. There was a blue one at Worthersee I have seen it in some of the pic threads.
The wagon is great. Hopefully yours will be a manual trans. The auto in mine is terrible. 










_Modified by gtiboy66 at 10:54 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiboy66)*

Yeah it is a manual and already converted to 5 speed as well.
Has A/C too which Im real happy about.
Yours looks amazing.
Oh and Ive seen pics of that blue one youre talking about. Super clean car from the looks of it.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (deathhare.)*

yeah, The dasher wagon owns. It swallows just about anything since the rear seat lays flat. 
My future plans are 5 speed.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Lowered B1s? (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_Was hoping to see some pics of lowered Dasher wagons if anyone has any.

Stock vs. Lowered:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Lowered B1s? (VW Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Fox* »_
Stock vs. Lowered:

















Nice. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got any side shots of the lowered car?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*









this is with generic Golf front lowering springs and Volvo rears... pictured with standard 185-60R14s... slap 195-60s on and it really fills out the wheel wells (and maybe some small spacers for the rear, maybe 5-10mm?)


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Lowered B1s? (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_Nice. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got any side shots of the lowered car?

I failed to post details, sorry. Lowering was done by cut stock Audi 4000 Quattro front springs and cut Audi 200 Quattro Avant rear springs.
175/50-13s:








175/70-13s:








185/60-14s:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ and Volvo rears...

From what Volvo?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
From what Volvo?


to the best of my knowledge... a 740


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
to the best of my knowledge... a 740

Wagon or sedan...or no difference?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Wagon or sedan...or no difference?


there is a difference... I don't know which it is, but only one will fit the Dasher


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

Anyone willing to share a little more information in regards to their cut spring setups?
- ground to fender heights
- amount of spring coils cut 
- ride quality 
- differences between stock springs and the springs used
- tricks/fab work done to get lower
- problems you'll run into when lowering these cars
etc..
I would be more than happy to put together an FAQ type deal with information gathered. As well as try new things with my wagon.


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Lowered B1s? (deathhare.)*

What keeps these cars from being significantly lowered? low hanging undercarriage? I found one that I have been thinking about picking up but it will have to go much lower than what i have seen so far in this thread to satisfy me.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_What keeps these cars from being significantly lowered? low hanging undercarriage? I found one that I have been thinking about picking up but it will have to go much lower than what i have seen so far in this thread to satisfy me. 


to go significantly lower, your not going to find anything off the shelf or any easily "swapable" parts... your going to be (re)fabricating your own front struts and mounts.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

So the guy that I was supposed to meet and see that silver Dasher Wagon so long ago...when I started this thread, called me.
He had misplaced my number, I never had his, and I was out of the country for 3 weeks in the middle and unreachable.
After all that mumbo jumbo, I am going to see the car today.
Unless I find something terrible about it or he wants too much for it, it'll be mine.









edit: Well, we couldnt come to an agreement on price and so Ive decided to pass on it. I felt it needed too much stuff right away for the price he was asking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by deathhare. at 8:20 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## Entwicklungsauftrag 400 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Lowered B1s? (deathhare.)*

Hi guys.
Not in my favorites' list... but if anyones's interested in lowered B1s google search for ¨Passat rebaixado¨. That stands for lowered Passats in portuguese as this is a stance sort of admired in Brazil.








And oh, no wagons produced over here.


----------

